# Who is Rex Cut?



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know who manufactures Rex Cut Bandsaws? I have searched the web but couldn't find anything other then Rex-Cut abrasives. I'm including a picture if that helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dep

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck it must be a REX,GRIZZLY,HF,GRAINGER,*ETC.*
All the same or to say all made by one mfg.in China  but with diff.names..
Some come with a riser kit like yours...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32208

========



CanuckGal said:


> Does anyone know who manufactures Rex Cut Bandsaws? I have searched the web but couldn't find anything other then Rex-Cut abrasives. I'm including a picture if that helps.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I have heard of Grizzly tools they are supposed to be decent. This is not my bandsaw, but it is for sale and I was considering it. The fellow wants 225.00 CDN. Is it a good deal?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dep

it's a bit high ,, on sale from time to time from HF for about the same price...

but freight can kill that good price from HF or Grizzly..I would suggest, if it's in good shape about 150.00 to 175.oo but that's just my 2 cents..


=====



CanuckGal said:


> Thanks Bob. I have heard of Grizzly tools they are supposed to be decent. This is not my bandsaw, but it is for sale and I was considering it. The fellow wants 225.00 CDN. Is it a good deal?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just Curious - why do you call me Dep?
I'll see if he'll strike a bargain. I am in no hurry for a bandsaw, just looking for a good deal and something that will resaw 2"x6"x10" rough oak.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

"Just Curious - why do you call me Dep?"

upside down dyslectic
I didn't notice till you said something.
I'm sure bj just made a typo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Because I can't type   LOL 
If you want a band saw for resawing you will want a better one 

It's a bit low on power 
something like the one below 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513



============



CanuckGal said:


> Just Curious - why do you call me Dep?
> I'll see if he'll strike a bargain. I am in no hurry for a bandsaw, just looking for a good deal and something that will resaw 2"x6"x10" rough oak.


----------



## fishriverfool (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome Deb to the forums. What do you plan to do with the re-sawn oak once you find your saw? Bob


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bobj3 That saw is really far out of my price range. I would like to use the oak and walnut for small projects, boxes, frames, decorative bric-a-brac, just for practice mainly to learn some of the finer points of woodworking. But I would like to make useful things. I also want to try some small panel glue ups with it to make slightly larger projects. I really want to learn about taking wood from rough to finished. Hand planing and resawing are a couple of things I would like to master. But I am working in a hobby shop on a hobby budget. 
Most things I will "build" will be out of necessity for home improvement or renovation. Down the road I hope to make small furniture and do some furniture refinishing as well. I have really enjoyed what I have learned in the last while and I love this forum for it's support and all the great ideas you guys and gals have. 
So yes I am looking for "budget" tools for the moment. Right now I have a 9" bench top bandsaw which is good for very small soft wood but that's about it. 
I got him down to 180.00 with a new fence, new rubbers, new bearings, the extension kit, a miter guage, and a detachable rolling base and an extra blade. He has been using the saw to cut curly maple and other hardwoods he uses for bowl turning on a lathe. I actually watched him cut a 3" thick piece of maple. It does only have a 3/4 HP motor he said but has 3 pulley speed adjustments. I asked him to hold the saw till Monday if he could so I have to call him tomorrow with my decision if he hasn't sold it yet. I was working all weekend and couldn't pick it up anyway. I was hoping to hear back from you folks first. Like I said I am in no hurry, just looking for a good deal.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb (Dep)

I have the same band saw,it will do the job but it will just take a bit longer.

The blade is the real key for band saws...when you get into resawing you need the right and the best blade you can buy 

That sounds like a go price on the band saw...

If you get the band saw ask the guy where he gets his band saw blades, write it down with the manual that he will give you I'm sure ..
Plus jot down the size of the blades he is using, they do change with the lift kit..not the normal size ....and all lift kits are not made to a standard .

good luck 

======




CanuckGal said:


> Bobj3 That saw is really far out of my price range. I would like to use the oak and walnut for small projects, boxes, frames, decorative bric-a-brac, just for practice mainly to learn some of the finer points of woodworking. But I would like to make useful things. I also want to try some small panel glue ups with it to make slightly larger projects. I really want to learn about taking wood from rough to finished. Hand planing and resawing are a couple of things I would like to master. But I am working in a hobby shop on a hobby budget.
> Most things I will "build" will be out of necessity for home improvement or renovation. Down the road I hope to make small furniture and do some furniture refinishing as well. I have really enjoyed what I have learned in the last while and I love this forum for it's support and all the great ideas you guys and gals have.
> So yes I am looking for "budget" tools for the moment. Right now I have a 9" bench top bandsaw which is good for very small soft wood but that's about it.
> I got him down to 180.00 with a new fence, new rubbers, new bearings, the extension kit, a miter guage, and a detachable rolling base and an extra blade. He has been using the saw to cut curly maple and other hardwoods he uses for bowl turning on a lathe. I actually watched him cut a 3" thick piece of maple. It does only have a 3/4 HP motor he said but has 3 pulley speed adjustments. I asked him to hold the saw till Monday if he could so I have to call him tomorrow with my decision if he hasn't sold it yet. I was working all weekend and couldn't pick it up anyway. I was hoping to hear back from you folks first. Like I said I am in no hurry, just looking for a good deal.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting Deb and welcome to the forum, I would sure enjoy a nice band saw, but for know I will, when it works out, use Bob saw. I hope to get a saw in the next couple years, plus a good drill press. 

I too have been enjoying making small things, I am beginning to under stand the reasoning behind the boxes guys build, it really sharpens one's skills.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's great to hear Bob Thanks! The blades are 104" and he did tell me where he gets them from. I figured that would be important to know. I don't know about the quality, I never heard of the place before. I will do some research. I am sure I will be buying a special resaw blade. I'll cross my fingers and give him a call tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry looks like you are well on your way to having one heck of a nice shop there! 
It's amazing how much you can learn from building a box (and how many mistakes you can actually make on one...lol). I have gained a whole new respect for several power tools since joining this forum!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deb, at times people forget about location effecting prices. I think you would be hard pressed to find a better deal on a saw where you live. I think the $180 price is better than fair, I would say a great deal.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Mike, it sounded good to me, but I am far too inexperienced to be sure so I appreciate the help. The saw looked like it was in good shape and it cut without a stutter. The "extras" were a real bonus. I am sure I will have more questions once I get it home and get it set up. Fortunately I spoke to his wife this morning and the saw is still available. 
I'll be picking it up this evening!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Got The Saw!*

Well I got the saw, and got it home and reassembled it. We had to take it all apart to fit it in the Blazer. I did a couple of small cuts on it to make sure it was good to go, but I am going to buy another blade.
It didn't come with a manual so I will have to calculate the pulley speeds.
Here's a couple of pics of it in my shop with a couple of the pieces of wood I want to resaw. 
Again thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Good job  *****

Here's some links to the manual(s)
Some come with a 4 step puilley system and some with a 3 step pulley system....

But it best to have both manuals 

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/32000-32999/32208.PDF

http://www.grizzly.com/images/manuals/g0555x_m.pdf

=======



CanuckGal said:


> Well I got the saw, and got it home and reassembled it. We had to take it all apart to fit it in the Blazer. I did a couple of small cuts on it to make sure it was good to go, but I am going to buy another blade.
> It didn't come with a manual so I will have to calculate the pulley speeds.
> Here's a couple of pics of it in my shop with a couple of the pieces of wood I want to resaw.
> Again thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Deb,
Here is something you might enjoy and learn from, if you haven't already seen it. 
Scroll down to Podcast #22: Buying & Getting the Most Out of Your Band Saw. It's over an hour long, so you can either watch it or download to watch later.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/page/2/


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob thanks for the manuals. It seems my saw is kind of a "hybrid" of both of those. I have 3 pulleys on the motor and 4 on the wheel. It's a 3/4 HP motor @ 1720 RPM. I did find a pulley/speed/ratio calculator online that should get me in the ballpark. But both manuals have other info that applies. 
George thanks for the podcast link. I watched it and took notes. :O Very good info I can use. Even learned a few things!
Now it's time to put the saw and me to bed.


----------

